# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Технология от NEC: увеличение изображения без потери качества

## kps

Исследовательский центр NEC разработал технологию, позволяющую увеличивать небольшие изображения до высокого разрешения без искажения при практически полном сохранении качества картинки. Алгоритм, получивший название «технология суперразрешения», анализирует изображение и увеличивает его на уровне пикселя.



На начальной стадии NEC будет использовать новую технологию для преобразования картинки формата QVGA (320х240 точек) в формат WVGA (800х480) на дисплеях мобильных телефонов и GPS-навигаторах. Внедрение данной технологии в систему телевещания и работу с видео в формате DVD (720х480) позволит увеличивать картинку в 6 раз, достигая при этом разрешения в 1920х1080 точек или, как это сейчас еще называется, Full HD. Новая технология начнет свое шествие по миру к 2009 году, сообщает сайт MobileDevice. 

Источник: http://itnews.com.ua/40197.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

В том, что NEC сделали алгоритм качественного масштабирования я верю без всякого сомнения, тем более что его аналоги сейчас применяются во всех телевизорах с большой диагональю (стандартная картинка с DVD например имеет разрешение 720*576, если не хуже, а у телевизора разрешение раза в два выше), и в профессиональных мониторах NEC есть прототип подобного алгоритма, весьма качественно увеличивающий изображение. 
Но это не решает проблемы с преходом на FullHD - если скажем я беру обычную видеокамеру и снимаю допустим книжную полку. На ней стоит книжка Рихтера, на корешке "Windows" крупно, "для профессионалов" мельче, имя автора - еще мельче. На отснятом видео-изображении текст Windows читается, "для профессионалов" - с трудом, фамилия автора вообще не читаема - но видно, что что-то там написано. Сжатие в MPEG приведет к тому, что читаемым останется только "Windows", остальное смазано. И каким бы чудо алгоритмом я не увеличивал бы эту картинку скажем в 4 раза, надписи читаемыми от этого не станут... А на FullHD видеозаписи это все будет читаемо и видно - поэтому разница в качестве картинки с HD диска через HD плэйер будет радикальна, и эта разница именно в количестве деталей в изображении.

----------


## zerocorporated

> поэтому разница в качестве картинки с HD диска через HD плэйер будет радикальна, и эта разница именно в количестве деталей в изображении.


Это все одним можно объяснить - данные из неоткуда не возьмутся

----------


## maXmo

> И каким бы чудо алгоритмом я не увеличивал бы эту картинку скажем в 4 раза, надписи читаемыми от этого не станут...


ну о повышении качества речи вроде и не идёт, хотя такие алгоритмы и есть.

----------

